# Black Friday Sale on some Fire TV Apps



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the link to all the apps, Fire TV or not, in Fire Talk, but these specifically say they work with Fire TV and are on sale:


BattleZone Mars


Soccertron


A+ Exam Prep


Astral Breaker


Four Little Knights


GetOuT! EDDY


Swamp Defense 2


iPlay Audio AirPlay/iTunes


Sonic The Hedgehog 2


Riptide GP2


Plex

Some may require the game controller....

Betsy


----------

